# SC shark fishing?



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

while im stationed here of course im going to try my luck fishing both fresh and saltwater, but having seen people catch 5-6 foot sharks from the surf before i wanna give my luck a try. i live near charleston and either isle de palms or folly beach would be the closest places for me to get a line wet. anyone have any suggestions for rig or bait? i was going to buy an 8-9' heavy rod with 40-50lb line and steel leaders, big circle hook, and i have ideas but im wondering what people use for bait. the military grocery store has whole frozen sardines about 8-10" each, whatever a milk fish is they sell those whole about 16" a piece, and im also curious how an expires in 12 hours piece of meat for half price would work as well. im considering using a whole sardine with slits in it or a milkfish cut in half, but of course id also try the beef as well. should i fish my rig off the bottom or rig a big slip bobber so its in the middle of the water column? also do the sharks seem to come in best at day or night and what tide is my best chance at getting my rod bent? any help is appreciated


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

World record tiger shark, 1,780 pounds...was caught from a pier in SC. 





Don't swim @ night. :excruciating:

http://www.postandcourier.com/news/2008/aug/21/one_didnt_get_away51527/


----------

